# Potentiometers



## Tony Wells (Mar 7, 2011)

Dave, are all three terminals in use on the pot?


----------



## Tony Wells (Mar 7, 2011)

The resistance from end to end (the outside terminals) is fixed and is the nominal value for the pot. The center terminal is a wiper that slides along an arc shaped element that should be measurable from near zero ohms on one end of travel to near the nominal value on the other end of travel. It would be worth verifying. In practice, switching the outside terminals would reverse the varying relationship between the wiper and both end terminals. This pot is functioning as a voltage divider, so probably wouldn't be wise to change the value to vary the rate of change. I don't suppose you have a schematic?


----------



## Tony Wells (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't think so. Without a full schematic, I can't say, but the rotation is probably set elsewhere. Probably software.


----------



## Tony Wells (Mar 8, 2011)

Ed, actually, I do agree with you. I was sidetracked by some other project in my mind. If you look up at earlier posts, swapping outside leads is what I was thinking. Somehow, I got onto reversing the motor rotation, not simply the pot sweep direction. 

Still, without a full circuit drawing, I can't be sure. I don't see anything that would prevent what we are suggestion from working. Sorry for the mix up. My fault.


----------



## Tony Wells (Mar 8, 2011)

Reading the mfg site on that controller, it seems that there is some software available and a port to access parameters....that could be where the ramp up and rate change settings are.


----------

